# CT - 2004 6.5 chevy truck bed



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Bed for sale,the normal rules are off, make all the irrelevant comments that you'd like !
https://newhaven.craigslist.org/pts/d/milford-2004-chevy-65-bed/7067767370.html


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

will you ship?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I can load it on whatever you send or arrange.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

leigh said:


> I can load it on whatever you send or arrange.


I saw you around town the other day with that flatbed! Small world there's another Milford guy in here.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

pipelayer said:


> I saw you around town the other day with that flatbed! Small world there's another Milford guy in here.


I noticed a while ago that you were from milford. I like a good mystery,I probably know you by name even if we haven't met .Lot of Polish trench diggers in Milford !


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

The bed is sold. Ended up getting 500$ ,that brings the cost of flatbed down to 2590$ !


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

leigh said:


> The bed is sold. Ended up getting 500$ ,that brings the cost of flatbed down to 2590$ !


Aluminum?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Aluminum?


 Yes


----------

